# The Brandt Buns



## angieang21 (Jul 8, 2008)

[align=center]*Welcome to The Brandt Buns Blog!!!!!!*[/align]



[align=center][/align]



[align=left]This blog is all about our bunnies, Hershey, Bella, Finn and Gus. The Trio consists of Hershey the head Bunnyman, Bella the Bad and Finney Doodle Bug. They live in their own room upstairs. And Gus is our bachelor bun - and he lives downstairs, free roaming. The Brandt Buns allow myself, Angela, my husband, Matt, and my son, Mikey to lives in the same home as them...as long as we follow their rules. [/align]



[align=left]We must pay the rent so they don't have to get jobs.[/align]





[align=left]We must supply them with endless loves, attention and water and food of their liking.[/align]





[align=left]Salads are to be served FRESH. They do not accept unchilled, unfresh greens. What would we think - they're wild anaimals or something - really![/align]





[align=left]They are allowed to destroy anything, wizz on anything and shed their fur on anything they please. And we must like it. In fact, we must praise them for their creativity in doing so.[/align]





[align=left]They demand a clean litterbox at all times and must have the most tasiest hay available. They are free to pick through it and only eat the good stuff.[/align]





[align=left]Manicures and pedicure must be done - but whichever slave performs them are entitled to biting and an ignoring session in which the bunschoose the lenght of time.[/align]





[align=left]We may take their pictures - but only allowed to show off the ones that don't make them look fat,sloppy, unglamourousand / or pics in their litterbox. A bunny has to have some diginty, you know!!![/align]





[align=left]If they choose to snuggle with us, we MUST pet them and give them cheeky rubs. Once the pettingstops, they will hop away in disgust.[/align]





[align=left]Gus has a clause in his agreement since he is downstairs. If we are deciding to have a snack on the couch, Gus is allowed to check it out and decided if he would like it. If he wants it - we lose out. But if we do as he says, he will provide bunny kisses- so at least he's a little better to work with.[/align]





[align=left]If there is not an ample amount of cardboard tubes and / or cardboard boxes for them to enjoy - they can make whatever they choose to become their chews toys - human slaves included.[/align]
[align=left]There are several other rules we must obey in order to share this lovely home with our buns. In time I will share more with you.[/align]



[align=left]With the Brandt Buns permission, of course, I am thrilled to share some of their favorite photos. We hope you enjoy them - there are many!!![/align]


[align=left]




[/align]


[align=left]Hershey - the Bunnyman and king of Lounging[/align]


[align=left]



[/align]


[align=left]Bella will bite the hand that feeds her.[/align]


[align=left]



[/align]


[align=left]Sweetness - thy name is Finney Bug.[/align]


[align=left]



[/align]


[align=left]Gus - he lives the hard life.[/align]

[align=left]WE have our own tshirt and apparell company. Gus is head of Quality Control.[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]Finn Rear[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]Bella disapproves of every inch of your being.[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]Hersh & Finn are glued at the tail.[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]Hey - its HAY![/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]Gus is hiding and hoping you will get lost.[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]Huddle.[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]Gus is a model.[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]Hershey Man loves his salad. You never seen a 2lb. bunny eat like him![/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]Bella is tall![/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]Ya got treat for me?[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]The trio gathers at the feeding bowl each morning.[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]My ears are gone because I'm tired of listening to you.[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]Didn't we have a rule about the litter box???[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]I shred, therefore I am.[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]Finn[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]Finn from the top view. She gets around quick for a tripod bun.[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]Bella's got her eye on you.[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]Hershey hogs the bed.[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]Cause he is just so cute![/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]Trio Profile[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]Hershey[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]As you can see, Hershey has mastered the lounge in every aspect.[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]Bella wants to know if you know the password. (Psst - its raisins!)[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]Drink your water like Bug.[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]The Bella Loaf[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]Gus Loaf[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]The End - for now![/align]

[align=left][/align]

[align=left][/align]


[align=left][/align]


----------



## missyscove (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome back!

Your buns are beautiful!


----------



## Alexah (Jul 8, 2008)

Your blog is so fun. And, of course, the bunnies are absolutely adorable. I still really like Bella the best (but don't tell her or the other bunnies that!) because I think she looks so cheeky. But, really, all of them look like such characters.

Your pictures are awesome too. And I loved the commentary! And the rules! Don't tell my bunnies that though - I don't want them to be coming up with any rules of engagement for me. They already put me through enough! Ha ha!

I'm definitely going to have to keep up with your blog .


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 8, 2008)

Yay for pictures of the Brandt Buns!!! Geez, with you and Emily here spreading all this cuteness, it may inspire me to update by blog.


----------



## EmilytheStrange (Jul 8, 2008)

I love the rules for the Brandt house!!! And gorgeous pics, especially the trio profile shot and all your buns huddled together!


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 8, 2008)

Here are some photos of the Brandt Buns' human slaves - 






Matt and myself, Angie

Mikey 











Bunnies are OK in his book!






Mikey with Hershey


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 8, 2008)

*All awesome but this has to be my fave! Love the blog and welcome.*

*angieang21 wrote: *


> [align=center]*Welcome to The Brandt Buns Blog!!!!!!*
> [/align]
> [align=left]
> 
> ...


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 8, 2008)

You have the most healthy, shiny looking bunnies I have ever seen! They are all so gorgeous and happy looking .


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 10, 2008)

Yesterday, my son had swimming class in the morning (and he was like a fish!) and we had to get home for his physical therapy. The doctors don't like they way he's developing and say he has low muscle tone - so he has physical therapy in our home twice a week. We do the therapy right in my living room - with Gus roaming around. His therapist LOVES Gus.

Well, yesterday we were trying to get Mikey to lean on the couch and build up the muscles in his legs. They therapsit wanted to put something there to motivate Mikey to reach and stay up. So, she put some Cheerios on the couch.

I told her that wasn't going to work. And she looked at me puzzled.

Within seconds (its like he has a sonic nose), Gus was on the couch eatting all the Cheerios! The therapist couldn't get over it. I just laughed. So Mikey and Gus shared a few Cheerios. 

On the other side of things - I've been waiting two weeks to get Finn's test results back. She was having the sit and spins and sneezing with nasal discharge. My vet is worried it could be e.cuncoli. So, he took blood work. They e.cuncoli test takes longer than most blood tests. The blood tests that did come in showed that Finney liver and kidneys are perfect. I'm just waiting to hear about the e.cuncoli.

I called the office and they said the results were inbut I would have to wait for the Dr. to call me. Well, he never called. I'd be lying if I said this hasn't been worring me. She seems to be improving and I haven't seen any spinning. And she's sneezing less - but that could be just the meds. 

Anyway - I hate waiting. I'm calling again today - and I may not be nice.

And on another Gus note...

*Kashi Go Lean Crunch = Bunny Crack

*I'm minding my business eating some Kashi and Gus will bite the box, jump all over me, sticking his nose where ever he can. I've never seen a bunny go mad over what my hubby calls "stick and twigs" cereal - lol.


----------



## EmilytheStrange (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm still anxious for you and the buns over the test results. I hope you get some information soon!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 11, 2008)

Another cute pic of Hershey! Look at that mouth!:biggrin2: That face!, hehe


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 11, 2008)

So Finn tested "highly positive" for e.cungculi. Now I'm worried about her fate and the fate of her room mates, Hershey & Bella.

When I first brought Finn home..I knew she was different and I just wanted to make a better life for her since she had been through so much earlier in her life. She's managed to beat all odds - she didn't need a cart, she didn't need to be diaper, she managed to bond with a male and female couple, she's still getting around faster or just as fast as my other buns. 

But the one things she really managed to do was steal my heart. I can't even explain it. When I read her story , I didn't say Oh - what a beautiful bunny. I should adopted her." I saw a bunny that had been through alot and I knew I could give it a good home. 

It took a while for Finn to settle in and "bloom." She lived solo for a while and was happy just to lay with me and get pets. I could see her getting comfortable and she was able to show her silly side. 

After I bonded her with Hersh & Bellie - she became _beautiful_. I don't know how to explain it - her fur was shiny - she has these eyes like a baby doe - and they sparkled. She would nuzzle her nose to me and give me an occasional lick. You've never lived until you've witnessed a Buggie Binky - they just make you smile inside and out. She was happy - happier than ever. And that gift I gave her. But the love she has given me - and to witness that happiness - is indescribable.

How can you explain a bunny up for adoption in Ohiofinding a home all the way in Westchester County, NY. Fate. Destiny. For us and for her.

I pray that she will be able to continue living happily. She hates her meds already - but she still will snuggle with me & her two buddies. She still goes crazy for treats and cardboard tubes. I want her to stay healthy and stay with us for a long time. 

My biggest fear is that her end will be like her beginning. And I just don't want that. 

Please think good things for my girl. She deserves it - she's been through enough.

EDIT - added photos - 

This is why I can't imagine seperating Finn from her friends. This is this morning - 





















You can see the yellow sticky stuff around Finney's nostrils.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 11, 2008)

*angieang21 wrote: *


> Yesterday, my son had swimming class in the morning (and he was like a fish!) and we had to get home for his physical therapy. The doctors don't like they way he's developing and say he has low muscle tone - so he has physical therapy in our home twice a week. We do the therapy right in my living room - with Gus roaming around. His therapist LOVES Gus.
> 
> Well, yesterday we were trying to get Mikey to lean on the couch and build up the muscles in his legs. They therapsit wanted to put something there to motivate Mikey to reach and stay up. So, she put some Cheerios on the couch.
> 
> ...



How cool - Mikey has his own personal trainer already! I know what you mean about Kashi Go Lean. Pat likes to snack on it and I have to shoot him death looks when he starts feeding it to the bunnies.

I'm rooting for your Finney. She is such a sweet girl and doesn't let something like a missing leg slow her down one bit. I justed loved meeting her at Mike's. Remember, that's where the trio started bonding? You should really post that picture of you meeting Finn for the first time at Ann's house. It always brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yea - its a personal favorite of mine, too. 

Photgrapher was "Mike Scone"!


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, a few things:
1) I think it's clear who rules YOUR house 
2) Your son is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!
3) Great cheeky little buns, and great pics!


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh my! Your buns rule your house. They are all such good picture takers. 

And your son is so adorable.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 11, 2008)

Such beautiful bunnies. I couldn't separate that trio either. Maybe her friends will help Finn pull through!!

:clover:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 11, 2008)

Seperating would be pointless, they are happy. They are already exposed to it by being together. Keeping Finn happy helps her.


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 13, 2008)

I agree - keep the trio together. they have already been exposed, and you dont want to upset Finn anymore by separating her.


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 19, 2008)

Gus is no dummy bunny - let me tell you!











Pssst - here!! Down here! Drop me a berry!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 19, 2008)

Haha.....Gus knows where the good grazing grounds are! I just love that little guy.


----------



## EmilytheStrange (Jul 19, 2008)

LOL, Bennett is the same way with Ian! He checks out Ian's walker tray for crumbs after every meal. Bennett also recognizes the word "dinner" now too even though it applies to Ian :
Funny how it's always the boys buns isn't it Ang? Fiona really doesn't care that much but it looks like Gus and Ben are ruled by their seemingly always empty male tummies!


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 20, 2008)

Who wants pictures?:biggrin2:We're happy to oblige!

Finney is doing soooo much better. She is binkying all over and just full of pep again - thank goodness. Her snorting has reduced and we're just waiting to get her nasal culture reslults back.







Hershey has been by her side every minute! Look at these two bums!





















Gus is always where you'd expect to find him - lol.






Bella's disapproval of us has increased. And she is happy about it. 











Attack!






Back off Finn!






Bella's property. Beat it.






Now she'll claim this area too!






Hershey is strong, bunnyman - as always. leading the pack...






The good hay is up here - follow me!


----------



## EmilytheStrange (Jul 20, 2008)

Awww great pictures!!! My little neice bun looks soo happy and healthy <3 I love Bella's attitude and the disapproviing face! Does she get jealous of Hershey's time with Finn? I love that they all snuggle together despite the heat.


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 20, 2008)

Heat? What heat? They have their own AC!!! Let me tell ya - its heard being a Brandt Bun!  I give them frozen water bottles, too - just cause they seem to love licking them - haha! When its this hot - I'd rather be safe then sorry - I wouldn't want to be wearing a fur coat in this heat! 

Bella usually gets in on the snuggles and she is the biggest groomer out of the Trio - loves to groom Hersh & Finn - she just likes to act "cool" when the human slaves are around. Especially when we're in "her" room - we're not welcomed- lol.






I got my EYE on you, Human Slave!!!





Come any closer - and it will be the last time you will have a nose.


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 20, 2008)

Gus - The No Dummy Bunny Strikes again......

Pssstt...Gus! Ova here!






I got snacks!






GUS!!!! LMAO!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2008)

That is tooo funny!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 21, 2008)

That last pic of Gus with his nose stuck in the cup is hilarious! Does Mikey share his toys with the bunnies?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 25, 2008)

I love it Gus looks like my dogs when the kids are eating,lol right there for any goodies,lol.



I love how well Gus interacts with the baby


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 25, 2008)

*angieang21 wrote: *


>




TOO CUTE!!!!


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 27, 2008)

gah keep the brandt bun updates coming! I love seeing their little faces!


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 27, 2008)

Ang your Brandt Buns are comedy show unto themselves.. Really enjoy the stories and the pics w/the baby! So funny!


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 28, 2008)

Quick update - 

Finney has improved each day - she is back to her old chipper self. Haven't heard a sneeze in way over a week and no more bunny boogies!! I "m still waiting for her nasal culture results.

Took this pic of Hershey - he looked so funny and splatted! Just had to share!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 4, 2008)

I am so glad Finn is doing well. It is great to hear that.


----------



## angieang21 (Aug 14, 2008)

Happy Gotcha Day, Finn!!!!!



It's been four year since our sweet baby girl, Finn, has become an official Brandt. Everyday she shows us her love for life, her courage, and her sweet silliness. We are so truly lucky to be a part of her life!!!! We love you Finney Doodle Bug!!!!!:hearts

























She celebrated her special day with her two buddies, Hershey & Bella, and enjoyed a extra big salad, a few grapes and craisins!!!arty:


----------



## kellyjade (Aug 15, 2008)

:airborne:Happy Gotcha Day, Finney!!!:big kiss:

that group shot is precious!


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Aug 15, 2008)

My oh my 4 years has gone by so fast Ang!!! I cant believe it!!!

Finn could not be in a better, more loving home!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 15, 2008)

arty:Happy Gotcha Day Finn!!!! Wow, it really doesn't seem like it's been that long. I'm so happy that this special little girl has a place in your hearts and lives.


----------



## EmilytheStrange (Aug 15, 2008)

Happy Gotcha Day Sweet Girl!!! Your sis sends all her love :inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 16, 2008)

Happy Gotcha DAY!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 28, 2009)

What happened to this blog? Beautiful buns... no updates? no pictures?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 29, 2009)

Angie is 8 months preggers right now and I'm sure is very busy and tired. Her and the buns are doing well. I keep up with her on Facebook.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh wow!! That's so great!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 1, 2009)

I just heard that Angie was hospitalized for a week and is now on bedrest. Not easy when you have a two year old and 4 rabbits! She is due September 9th. Let's all hope that baby Carol stays in her belly until then.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 1, 2009)

Haha....I spoke too soon. Angie had the baby this morning.


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 1, 2009)

slavetoabunny wrote:


> Haha....I spoke too soon. Angie had the baby this morning.


whoa! Congrats to Angie and the family! Hope the baby and mom are doing well. Wishing them good thoughts


----------



## Aloha420wsm (Aug 7, 2009)

I missed seeing the Brandt buns so much!! I cannot wait to see Mikey, Carol & bunny pics when Ang is back up and running.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 2, 2010)

Bumpty bump... did Gus' nasal challenge ever get sorted out?
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=53547&forum_id=16&jump_to=724792#p724792

Also, very nice blog! Gorgeous bunnies


----------

